# Filtration for a 5.5G



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I have a small 5.5G for snail breeding and I need a filter for it. I was thinking of just using a spongefilter like this, then I saw this. What do you guys think? If I went with the sponge, I would need a pump( preferably extremely quiet), so any recommendations on that?
Thanks


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Nevermind, decided on the Azoo


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

For just snails, the Azoo would be fine. I run an Aquaclear 20 on my 5.5 gallon, though.


----------

